
Australia's Angry Summer: This Is What Climate Change Looks Like Blog Network - neo4sure
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/australias-angry-summer-this-is-what-climate-change-looks-like/
======
neo4sure
Unfortunately, the same people that voted for climate deniers are now getting
caught in the bush fire. It's very sad.

